# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  المساعدة في رسائل الدكتوراه والماجستير والابحاث العلمية

## بي تي اس أكاديمي

تعلن أكاديمية BTS  للبحث العلمي و التطويرعن استعدادها لتقديم المساعدة البحثية المتكاملة لرسائل الماجستير و الدكتوراه و الأبحاث العلمية ابتداءً من عمليةانتقاء العنوان المناسب وصولاً الى التجهيز النهائي للرسالة 
و ذلك في مختلف التخصصات ( الهندسة بكل فروعها ، الإدارة ، الكمبيوتر ، الموارد البشرية ، المحاسبة و الفقه و غيرها الكثير ) ،  و لكافة الطلبة الدارسين في مؤسسات التعليم العالي و المعاهد و الجامعات في مختلف الدول العربية و الأجنبية  كالسعودية و الكويت و الإمارات و البحرين و بريطانيا و أمريكا و استراليا و غيرها..
بالإعتماد على نخبة من الباحثين وأصحاب الاختصاص من حملة شهادات الدراسية العليا
خدماتنا تشمل على :


المساعدة في إعداد رسائل الماجستير والدكتوراة باللغتين العربية والانجليزيةنساعد في تحضير الأوراق العلمية (Papers) و المساعدة في عمليات النشر بالمجلات العلمية المحكمةتوفير المراجع والتزويد بالدراسات السابقة والقيام بعمليات الإستشارات والإشراف الأكاديمياختيار عنوان البحث و المساعدة في إعداد خطة البحث و الاطار النظري .تصميم الاستبيانات وتحكيمها و إجراء التحليل الاحصائي  و القيام بعمليات التدقيق اللغوي باللغتين العربية و الإنجليزية.تحضير مقترح للبحث و لرسائل الماستر و الدكتوراه بطريقة احترافية .ترجمة متخصصة للغة الانجليزية والعربيةالمساعدة في حل الواجبات assignment & home work.

نتحمل مسؤولية التعديل على العمل بحسب تعديلات المشرف في حال وجودها  لضمان إنجاز العمل بالشكل الأمثل 

*** التميز و الإلتزام و الدقة هم أساسنا ***
W w w .bts-academy.c o m
00962799881441
support@bts-academy.com

----------


## حمد القعيد

_العلم يبني بيوتاً لا عماد لها والجهل يهدم بيت العز والشرف_

----------


## elsayyada

شكراً سيتم التواصل

----------

